# Estação MeteoPortela - Agora com WebCam



## João Esteves (28 Ago 2008 às 20:58)

É com agrado que comunico ao fórum que já tenho uma webcam no site meteoPortela. Ainda ando a fazer alguns testes, relativos à localização da camera, direcção e quero ainda melhorar a página em si. O servidor em que está será temporário, situação que será alterada em principio na semana que vem. 
A camera é uma Logitech Ultra Vision e tem na minha opinião uma imagem excelente de dia (o excesso de luz reflectida parece não ser problema) mas um pouco tosca à noite (com muito grão).


O link é o seguinte:

meteoPortela "webcam"


----------



## HotSpot (28 Ago 2008 às 21:21)

Excelente João.

Mais uma "janela" para a meteorologia.


----------



## vitamos (29 Ago 2008 às 09:40)

Em termos de imagem diurna está de facto muito bom!

Obrigado João Esteves... E já agora a todos os que vão colocando a tecnologia ao nosso alcance abrindo uma janela à nossa paixão meteorológica! O vosso esforço financeiro e dedicação à causa é sempre de louvar!


----------



## João Esteves (5 Set 2008 às 19:52)

"ImageSalsa" (versão completa)  no meteoPortela. Já podemos dizer adeus ao circunscrito "demo version" no centro da imagem!


----------

